# Help to Adjust Highback Union Strata



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

The pointy bit should point up, and the part should fit flush with the back on the binding. On the inside you can slide it in different notches to adjust.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Did you buy those used? Its supposed to be tool less. You need to rotate the block, normally its a quick release system unless Im remembering incorrectly. Otherwise try unscrewing the block and rotating it.

edit nevermind


----------



## Br Snowboarder (Nov 15, 2020)

O


MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Did you buy those used? Its supposed to be tool less. You need to rotate the block, normally its a quick release system unless Im remembering incorrectly. Otherwise try unscrewing the block and rotating it.
> 
> edit nevermind


No, I bought it brand new. The newer version is the one with the quick release, mine is 2019 I think, so still having to use the tool to adjust it. Like, in the first picture I posted they are set as 2 like the @Luxxer mentioned, but for some reason I don't have the space he has between the highback and the heelcup support


----------



## Br Snowboarder (Nov 15, 2020)

Luxxer said:


> The pointy bit should point up, and the part should fit flush with the back on the binding. On the inside you can slide it in different notches to adjust.
> View attachment 155466
> View attachment 155467


I did exactly like you and it does not bring the highback forwar, I don't have the space between the heelcup support ant the highback it self. 
















Probably because my block does not touch the heelcup support


----------



## Br Snowboarder (Nov 15, 2020)

Turn out I found the problem, when I rotate the highback I was using the first whole in the high back and because of that it raise the highback, causing the space between the block and the heelcup support, I just adjusted it and now I have the forward lean I was looking for. Thanks guys


----------



## Luxxer (Nov 14, 2019)

Awesome! Enjoy!


----------

